# الفرق بين طريقة ((بيرت)) وطريقة ((المسار الحرج))



## فراس الجابري (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي الاعزاء ممكن اعرف ما هو الفرق بين حساب السكيجول تايم بطريقة بيرت وطريقة المسار الحرج؟؟ وما هو سبب استخدام المشاريع الهندسية المدنية طريقة المسار الحرج بينما المشاريع الهندسية الميكانيكية والصناعية تعتمد طريقة بيرت ؟؟؟
افيدونا رحمكم الله


----------



## med5001 (15 مايو 2012)

- على حد معرفتي أن بيرت دي مش طريقة لعمل جدول زمني ولكنها طريقة لتحديد زمن النشاط زمعادلتها (p+4m+o) ونقسم الناتج على 6 بمعنى لو شخص قال مدة النشاط الأكثر تفاؤلا 4 والأكثر تشاؤما 15 والاكثر احتمالا 10
يكون المدة المتوقعة = 4+4*10+15= 9.833 وفي شوية حسابات تاني بتشوف انت بعيد عن المتوسط كام بس ده بصفة عامة
-طريقة المسار الحرج بتعمد ان كل نشاط له بداية مبكرة ومتأخرة - وكذلك له نهاية مبكرة ومتأخرة وبتحسب بطريقة معينة تلاقي اتولد مسار حرج يحدد زمن المشروع وأي تأخير في نشاط على المسار الحرج يأخر المشروع كله
أتمنى تكون المعلومة مفيدة


----------



## فراس الجابري (16 مايو 2012)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز*


----------



## madny (17 مايو 2012)

*هذه الطرق لحساب زمن النشاط وليس عمل جدولة زمنية 

1-طريقة المسار الحرج 

طريقه بتعتمد علي الدقه والخبرة (Duration=(Quantity /P.R *No.Crews
يعني لازم تبقي عارف ايه كمية الشغل اللي عند كويس اوي من خلال عملية الحصر (الدقه)
وتبقي عارف عدد الاطقم المتاحه للعمل في النشاط دا (الدقه والخبره) ومعدل انتاج الطقم الواحد (الخبره)

والطريقه دي بتستخدم في المشاريع الاعتياديه اللي معلوم كل الجوانب فيها يعني مشروع مش جديد مش اول مره هعمله بطريقة تنفيذ جديدة 

2- طريقة البرت 

تعتمد علي الاشخاص فهي غير دقيقه بمعني انها تعتمد انك شخص متفائل واخر شخص متشائم واخرون معتدلون 
والطريقة دي بتستخدم في الاعمال غير التقليدية او ذات الظروف غير التقليدية 
وليكن عندي نشاط جديد اول مرة انا كمقاول اشتغل فيه فبجيب المهندسين واعمل استطلاع علي مدة تنفيذ المحتملة للنشاط دا 
فهتلاقي واحد متفائل جدا ويقول النشاط دا وليكن هيخلص في 20 يوم وواحد تاني قالك هيخلص في 35 يوم والاغلب قال 25 يوم 

فبتيجي تقول مدة النشاط =( المتفائل + المتشائم + 4 الاغلبية) / 6
*​


----------



## islamelgin (17 مايو 2012)

*مقدمــــــــــــة*

يمكن تعريف المشروع على أنه مجموعة من الأنشطة ذات الصلة توضع فى نسق معين والتى بإكتمالها تكتمل المهمة ويتحقق الهدف.
وتلك الأنشطة تتطلب وقت وموارد لتنفيذها كما يستلزم وضع تلك الأنشطة فى تسلسل منطقى يضمن عدم تعارضها مع أنشطة أخرى حيث أنه لا يمكن البدء فى بعضها دون الانتهاء من البعض الاخر.
لذلك لزم جدولة تلك الانشطة. وقد طورت إدارة المشاريع اثنين من التقنيات التحليلية للتخطيط لجدولة وضبط المشاريع.
نتحدث هنا عن سى بى ام و بيرت وكلاهما معنيان بالجدولة الزمنية. ولكن بداية يجدر بنا الحديث عن مخطط جانت.

*مخطط جانت GANTT Chart *

هو مخطط شريطى حيث يمثل أنشطة المشروع كشريط تعير عن مرور الوقت. هى طريقة تقليدية للجدولة والتخطيط وعادة ما تستخدم فى المشاريع الصغيرة "المحدودة" حيث أنها توضح فقط بداية ونهاية كل نشاط دون الاخذ فى الاعتبار طبيعة العلاقات فيما بين الانشطة وبعضها.

*بيرت "تقنية تقييم ومراجعة المشروع" PERT "Project Evaluation and Review Technique":*

هى احدى مشتقات مخطط جانت والتى تستخدم تقديرات زمنية متعددة للنشاط الواحد مما يسمح للاختلاف في أوقات النشاط. ويفترض ويتم هنا تقدير أزمنة الانشطة بناءً على التوزيع الاحتمالي المفترض"الاحتمالية".
وتتمثل الأنشطة بأسهم تربط دوائر وعقد.

*سى بى ام "طريقة المسار الحرج" CPM "Critical Path Method"*

هو وسيلة لتحليل مدة المشروع بناءً على تحديد المسار الحرج داخل شبكة الأنشطة مما يسمح بتغيير مدة تنفيذ النشاط. وتتمثل الأنشطة بدوائر وعقد.

*بعض أوجه الاختـــــــلاف*

تستخدم سى بى ام مدة واحدة فقط لتنفيذ النشاط اما بيرت فتستخدم ثلاث احتمالات هى التفاؤل، التشاؤم، والأرجح.
ركزت سى بى ام على كلا من مدة تنفيذ النشاط وكذا التكلفة فيمكن معالجة مدد الانشطة مما يسمح بتنفيذ المشروع بالتكلفة الأمثل. أما بيرت فقد اعتنت اكثر بالمدة حيث تضمن جدولة وتنسيق الأنشطة مما يسمح بتنفيذ المشروع فى الوقت المحدد


----------



## nofal (19 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## thebrave_amor (20 يوليو 2014)

موضوع محتاج مزيد من الايضاح


----------



## hakim planning (20 يوليو 2014)

The program evaluation and review technique (PERT) and the critical path method (CPM) are project management techniques used to coordinate activities that contribute to the completion of a complex project. While they are similar, there are key differences relating to the amount of time each technique allocates to each task.

Core Difference

CPM is used for projects that assume deterministic activity times; the times at which each activity will be carried out are known. PERT, on the other hand, allows for stochastic activity times; the times at which each activity will be carried out are uncertain or varied. Because of this core difference, CPM and PERT are used in different contexts.


PERT

PERT is used for projects in which activity times are unknown. For example, take a research and development project (R&D). In an R&D project, the amount of time to complete a given task is unpredictable. In such a case, PERT is the best choice, since it allows planners to allocate three estimates for completion times -- the most likely, the most optimistic and the most pessimistic.

CPM

The activities involved in a construction project, on the other hand, are much more predictable, and may not need three estimated completion times. If this is the case, CPM may be more appropriate, since unlike PERT, CPM also allows for planners to make trade-offs between the cost of the project and the amount of time needed to complete it.​The program evaluation and review technique (PERT) and the critical path method (CPM) are project management techniques used to coordinate activities that contribute to the completion of a complex project. While they are similar, there are key differences relating to the amount of time each technique allocates to each task.

Read more : Difference Between Pert & CPM | eHow


----------



## molateam2 (22 يوليو 2014)

طيب سوال جميل
بيرت ادق من طريقة المسار الحرج في طريقة حسابها لزمن التنفيذ للمشروع بيرت بتقول ان المشروع حينتهي يوم كدا بنسبة تاكيد كذا في الميه يعني بيرت بتعتمد على الاحتمالات عشان كدا طريقة حسابها للزمن مبنية على احتمالات (الاحسن الاسواء لاكثر توقعا)
طريقة المسار الحرج لا تعطي نسبة دقة للاجابة . دا الجزء الاول

بخصوص لي بيرت بتستخدم في الصناعة والمسار الحرج في الانشاءات
انت ممكن تستخدم بيرت في الانشاءات لكن معظم مشاريع التنفيذ مامحتاجة الدقة اللي موجودة في بيرت فبنكتفي بالمسار الحرج (خصوصا ان بيرت حنحتاج زمن عشان نحسب الاسواء والاحسن والاكثر توقعا) عموما نحنا في الانشاءات محتاجين ثقة حوالي 85% ان ارقامنا صح 
لكن ف حالة المشاريع الحساسة ممكن انك تستخدم بيرت بدون حرج

لي في الانتاج بتستخدم بيرت؟
الانتاج عاده موضوع متى راح يطلع المنتج موضوع مهم جد للمنافسة والجدير بالذكر ان اصلا بيرت صممت لمتابعة تنفيذ الصواريخ البالستية في الحرب العالمية

مع ملاحظة ان بيرت والمسار الحرج ممكن الاتنين توضيحهم على مخطط سهمي activity on node /arrow diagram

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 يوليو 2014)

Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
محاضرة في إعداد ميزانية المشروع


----------

